# Top show-jumpers manes - how do they get them so neat?



## shannon1 (13 September 2008)

Can anyone tell me how the show jumpers always have such neat manes. Do they use special products and how do they trim them?


----------



## BlackWhite381 (13 September 2008)

Cut them!


----------



## Equus Leather (13 September 2008)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Scissors should never go near manes!


----------



## carys220 (13 September 2008)

They have very good grooms!


----------



## billyslad (13 September 2008)

the majority certainly cannot be bothered to plait


----------



## asbo (13 September 2008)

cut then tidied up with a thinning and pulling comb


----------



## BlackWhite381 (13 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
NOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Scissors should never go near manes! 

[/ QUOTE ]

i know! i don't cut mine and never would but most showjumpers do


----------



## carys220 (13 September 2008)

Which ones???? You can tell a cut mane and I have never seen a Grade A SJer with a cut mane.


----------



## asbo (13 September 2008)

actually if you cut it and then tidy it with the comb you cant tell, it just takes practice


----------



## Weezy (13 September 2008)

Most of them use scissors I am afraid!  Then you use a shedding blade, thin it, and then blunt it


----------



## shannon1 (13 September 2008)

I've never been good at manes but what is a shedding blade and how do they blunt it?


----------



## lialls (13 September 2008)

I cut my mares mane and no one guessed i had cut it they all thought i had pulled it.

I wouldn't normaly cut it but when i got her it was soo thin that if i had pulled it there wouldnt of been anything left


----------



## H's mum (13 September 2008)

You've not been looking closely enough then! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Kate x


----------



## PapaFrita (13 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I cut my mares mane and no one guessed i had cut it they all thought i had pulled it.


[/ QUOTE ]
I cut PF's mane because it's really thin anyway and she hates it being pulled. I think I do quite a good job of it


----------



## lucretia (13 September 2008)

ad to say weezy is right and then when they are all hatefully thick having not been pulled they jump in a grand prix or antions cup and decide they will have them plaited after all!!


----------



## H's mum (13 September 2008)

PMSL!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## MistletoeMegan (13 September 2008)

They cut them -  if you get a pair of really sharp, good quality scissors, and cut upwards into the hair then (with patience and practice) you get a neat, pulled look but unfortunately with bulk.

Some just cast the scissors aside and take trimmers to the ends!


----------



## billyslad (13 September 2008)

looks awful You can tell that  has been cut a mile off !


----------



## Weezy (13 September 2008)

You do NOT need to put up with the bulk - use a shedding blade (put mane over onto the opp side that it usually lays on, shed to thin, then put back - voila, no bulk).


----------



## MistletoeMegan (13 September 2008)

I do, my horse's mane lays forwards and not on the side, so if I took a blade to it then he would look even more ridiculous than he currently does.

I may just give up and hog the oaf (will look great on a TB  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Cop-Pop (13 September 2008)

I sometimes cut my TBx's mane - she's such a pain to pull.  I usually cut it and feather it but as I don't show her or anything it doesn't really matter 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I think PF's mane looks great cut


----------



## baleofhay (13 September 2008)

My sons friend works for top show jumper and they use hair straightners and sissors. We have tried it and it works perfectly.If you are going to a two day it will stay straight for both days. Strange but true


----------



## DBrasnett (13 September 2008)

megan2006 I may join you and hog my TBx mane. She hates having it pulled (rears after &lt;5 mins) and cutting with scissors looks terrible!


----------



## Ladyfresha1 (13 September 2008)

My pony doesn't let me pull his mane, scissors are the only thing for it! I have perfected it though. All my other horses have pulled manes and any straggly bits get the scissors at the end. It is not the tools, it is the fools holding them!


----------



## sachak (13 September 2008)

i normally pull manes but my warmblood has a thin mane and if i pulled it there would be nothing left !!!! 

although i have to say i make a shite job of it so am enlisting the help of a solo comb lol!!!


----------



## hadfos (13 September 2008)

I pull my lads and then take the scissors to all the whispy ends gives a very straight neat finish(providing you are very good at pulling manes,which i am 
	
	
		
		
	


	








,lol)!!
However i have been known to cut my boys with scissors 
	
	
		
		
	


	




(only because he dosnt particularly like being pulled,so gives him bit of a break)and it looked great,however the trick is to chip in to all the ends 
	
	
		
		
	


	




The showjumpers that have thinned the mane and then used scissors looks good,however thick mane and scissors a no no!


----------



## asbo (13 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
looks awful You can tell that  has been cut a mile off ! 

[/ QUOTE ]

bollocks , you can not tell its been cut


----------



## pinktiger (13 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Which ones???? You can tell a cut mane and I have never seen a Grade A SJer with a cut mane. 

[/ QUOTE ]




rubbish!!!! bet you have!!!!


----------



## dieseldog (13 September 2008)

Last time I pulled my horses mane I ended up using a stanley knife blade as he decided he hated it being pulled.


----------



## Shilasdair (13 September 2008)

I use thinning scissors on my girls' manes.  I can pull really neatly (used to do it for showing) but find that if I comb it with a pulling comb, then use the thinning scissors a few times, I get a pulled effect without the grief.
Which reminds me; I need to do them all again.
S


----------



## Rambo (13 September 2008)

To get the 'perfect' finish you need to pull the main first, then scissor it off to create the 'clean' cut line.

It looks awful if the main is too thick, but a well thinned mane that has been 'finished' with scissors looks great


----------



## Puppy (13 September 2008)

I have no choice but to cut Star's mane. She gets mad enough about having mud brushed out of it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Pulling it is out of the question!! I think with a bit of practice you can get it looking ok with scissors. Thankfully Be lets me do hers. 

I do agree that it's pretty obvious that most of the SJers these days are resorting to scissors.


----------



## Scribbles (13 September 2008)

I really hate straight clean cut manes. I know it's supposed to be smarter, but a more natural pulled mane is much more pleasing to (my) eye.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (13 September 2008)

My friend worked for Tim Stockdale and I asked her this but can't remember what she said 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But I did ask her if they use GSD straighteners and she said no. I asked how it was so neat and she said that it was hours of groom's elbow grease.


----------



## dsophiea (13 September 2008)

apparently some of them run the edge of the clippers along the bottom of the manes, i always enjoy pulling the manes and then standing back and seeing the result, maybe im just strange!


----------



## lauraanddolly (13 September 2008)

Someone once told me the SJ cut the manes, personally I think it looks awful and wouldn't take a pair of scissors anywhere any of my horses, however I have a lovely comb with a blade in it which cuts instead of pulling - I will of pushed use this but I much prefer to pull, with practice it gives a really lovely result much better that a SJ with a cut mane IMO. 
 A lot of people won't pull now as it's 'barbaric'(as said by someone to me today actually), I wonder do any of these people pluck their eyebrows or get anywhere waxed ? It's just the same and done right and after exercise should cause no more discomfort to the horse than that. My horse hated it when she first came to me but with practice and time she will fall alseep while her mane is pulled! 
 I'll get off my soapbox now! Can you tell I hate cut manes!


----------



## PapaFrita (13 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
looks awful You can tell that  has been cut a mile off ! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Ha! Gotcha. It's pulled. So there. Or _is_ it?


----------



## PapaFrita (13 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
looks awful You can tell that  has been cut a mile off ! 

[/ QUOTE ]

bollocks , you can not tell its been cut 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you. I didn't think so either


----------



## PapaFrita (13 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 I think PF's mane looks great cut 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Thank you


----------



## S_N (13 September 2008)

The only thing wrong with that pic of PF is the all the PINK!!!!


----------



## PapaFrita (13 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
The only thing wrong with that pic of PF is the all the PINK!!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]
But not a single item is from the KP range! 
I think I should get a pat on the back!!


----------



## S_N (13 September 2008)

LMAO!!!


----------



## PapaFrita (13 September 2008)

I'm just trying to remember who it was found that particular pink headcollar... *thinks thinks thinks*


----------



## ihatework (14 September 2008)

My horses think straight manes are over rated, the punk look is so in vogue at the moment


----------



## jen1 (14 September 2008)

There's a TB at our yard who is a polo pony and it looks great hogged!!


----------



## The Original Kao (14 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have no choice but to cut Star's mane. She gets mad enough about having mud brushed out of it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Pulling it is out of the question!! I think with a bit of practice you can get it looking ok with scissors. Thankfully Be lets me do hers. 

I do agree that it's pretty obvious that most of the SJers these days are resorting to scissors. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i think my filly must be related to Star  
	
	
		
		
	


	








she hates me combing her mane. so i've never attempted pulling it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i'll be using scissors and a solocomb or a tube of sedalin when i tackle her mane next week


----------



## Parkranger (14 September 2008)

I swear by my shedding blade and if you can use it properly it can make a tail look pulled - just got to practice.

Alot of SJ'ers use straightening irons aswell!


----------



## CharCharSlide (14 September 2008)

My horses manes are pulled and then cut straight so their not all thick. They all lie flat on the right side through many days of plaiting or bunching over and straightners are not used. For local everyday shows they are not plaited but for county shows, big shows or main ring classes are always plaited. I think u'll find that whether they look like it or not almost all of the top showjumpers manes are cut one way or another.


----------



## asbo (14 September 2008)

nowt wrong with a bit of pink


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (15 September 2008)

A friend who grooms for a top showjumper says they use scissors and then hair straighteners for shows!! No joke!!


----------

